# Trail ride: Show and Tell



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

Phoenix, myself and the dog (Bosley, chocolate Lab) got out for a fantastic ride today, the weather was wonderful, the horse behaved like a champion. Here are some pics, they roughly follow my ride today. Looking out to where I was going to go, the journey including some river crossings (made nice and easy thanks to summer - quite treacherous in winter!) some bush walking. Some serious hill climbing, lunch at the Whare (a hut in the middle of nowhere) and on the way home. All up it was a five hour ride. I hope you all enjoy them!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

OMG how lucky are you to be able to see this anyday you like with your faithful compainions! I am jealouse I wish I was there right now.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

:shock: Wow!


----------



## snoggle (Jun 13, 2009)

Wow! I'm so jealous. And now I think I know where my next big vacation is going to be!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

You have a gorgous country. I would love to have country like that to ride through. Our is white and cold.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Those photos just reinforce why I would love to ride there some day.

Gorgeous!

Glad you had a fun ride!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

This is fall and my home is far to the north, as far as this picture goes. I have to ride around the lake to get home. Nothing like New Zealand


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

wow nice pics!!! here's from nov.09 in wisconsin


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

WOW!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Look at all that green. It looks pretty good when I'm looking out the door at white and 10*F


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

Painted Horse said:


> Look at all that green. It looks pretty good when I'm looking out the door at white and 10*F


Painted Horse I have seen pictures of your country, where you ride and it is second to none.. You live in the most ideal place in the world to ride. If it wasn't for my family I would love to move to your area although New Zealand comes pretty close.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

The scenery is breathetaking! :shock:

I normally don't like GA, but the mountains aren't so bad.. In fact, I love them.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks RD,
I know I'm pretty spoiled by what I have nearby.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

What do ya say U.S. folks. Field trip to New Zealand? That place is beautiful.


----------

